# hissing sound from custom air intake



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

new poster on this board. i enjoy the information provided. i have a 96 sentra pictured below with a sizeable amount of blood, sweat and tears within. just the other day i was getting an oil change and noticed a high pitch hissing sound from under the hood and noticed it was my air intake. i bought the car with the custom intake on it and i don't know much about it. i have replaced the air filter (standard size at autozone) about 5 months ago. the numbers on it that i can gather are 22680 1M200 JA36606 BA1 AUTECS. yes i know these are off the maf sensor but that is all i can see. google brings up little info. and i have searched here. i have pictured it below along with my sentra. what are some things to check? diagnostic stuff? should i take the whole thing apart and clean it with water and let it dry? thank you for reading this.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That would be a warm air intake. Because the filter is still in the engine bay. A cold air intake would relocate the filter into the drivers side fender well.
The reason you are hearing a hissing noise is because the silencer was removed, and the system isnt restricted anymore. So it is moving a bigger volume of air into your intake.
If it bothers you that much. You can adjust the noise out by adjusting the idle screw. It will not mess with your base idle because you are not in timing mode. The idle screw is located on your throttle body, under a black cap. If you remove the cap, you will see the screw.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

really?? the idle screw would fix that noise and not mess with base idle?? odd. since the accumulator, that huge thing in the lh fenderliner, is not connected to the air stream anymore, isn't the hissing inevitable??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well it will always be there, but it will quiet it down a whole lot more.
As long as your not in timing mode, and do not have the tps disconnected you base idle will stay the same.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> really?? the idle screw would fix that noise and not mess with base idle?? odd. since the accumulator, that huge thing in the lh fenderliner, is not connected to the air stream anymore, isn't the hissing inevitable??



On most cars you can get rid of it almost completely, if you adjust the screw without disconnecting the TPS it will get rid of most of the hiss, and not mess with your idle too much. Once you have it where you want it sound wise you can then check your idle with the normal procedure, if it is within spec THAT is when the hiss usually goes away!

I and others have posted this solution on NUMEROUS occasions, it does work.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Just tell everyone "it's the turbo" or "it's that nos leak" and they'll look impressed and quit asking to race you.
I think it makes the car sound better (although I adjusted mine so it doesn't do it anymore, I kinda miss it) 
Damn mechanic's kept saying it was the clutch or the a/c fan clutch etc....
Show's how much a mechanic knows (all they know is problem=$$$). 
I told them "jee, funny it shifts right and the ac is cold" and pulled the hell outa there.
I think I'll just adjust it so it comes back, ahhhh the sounds of performance....
Later dude, nice job on the ride btw.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> That would be a warm air intake. Because the filter is still in the engine bay. A cold air intake would relocate the filter into the drivers side fender well.
> The reason you are hearing a hissing noise is because the silencer was removed, and the system isnt restricted anymore. So it is moving a bigger volume of air into your intake.
> If it bothers you that much. You can adjust the noise out by adjusting the idle screw. It will not mess with your base idle because you are not in timing mode. The idle screw is located on your throttle body, under a black cap. If you remove the cap, you will see the screw.


as a matter of fact i was messing around with the idle screw to raise my idle and it did so now the car idles higher than before.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's the IACV that's making all the noise. That blue silicone hose leading from the main intake tube to the IACV is the culprit. Since the IACV is a tiny little valve that lets the air in at idle, it hisses with the incoming air. The WAI you installed just made it more obvious, it does on all GA16 cars.

Turning the idle screw will eliminate the noise, however, it messed with my idle too much (I was at about 1200RPM before the sound was gone). IMO, the best way to solve the problem is to cut that blue silicone hose in the middle and make yourself a home made resonator of some sort then connect both hoses to that. Just make sure the air is still able to flow through that hose without leakage.

If you want to make a good resonator, take a sealed can, fill it with insulating/expanding foam, hollow out the middle, and have 2 nipples on it to attach up the idle air hose.


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

does the short pipe that come wiz the intake do anything significantly?
cuz i just installed mine and I didnt bother take the stock pipe off, I just did the drilled 4 wholes on the adapter and installed the filter.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

personally i like the hissing sound


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Should be OK the way it looks.
I would go for a CAI though (Hotshot kit) It lets you pull in that outside 
the engine bay air (20-30F cooler=power).
I had that WAI stillen makes for awhile first too, looked like what you got kinda. CAI will make a difference above that as well. Good bang for buck.
With everything you've done I wouldn't hesitate to drop in the CAI for some added performance and growling noise when you hit it to the floorpan!!!


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

mmmmm...the growl of the mean 1.6L lmao


----------

